# Santa Rosa Sound Night Fishing Advice



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm looking on some advice for night fishing in the Santa Rosa Sound near Navarre. I've mainly wade/kayak fished right at dusk, but called it quits after dark due to a desire to get home to the family. During this time of the year, I normally only fished at dusk when my work schedule forced it as I never found it super productive due to the water temperatures. That, obviously, changes pretty dramatically in September when I actively sought out dusk as well. 

Also, I've fished plenty right before sunrise, but have very little time deliberately fishing at night. I'm looking to change that due to the heat and great time I had this past week when I went out at 3:30 AM and the fish were biting pretty aggressively, mainly on top water lures near lighted docks. It was pretty awesome to see the reflective Trout eyes when my headlamp hit them as I retrieved my lure. While I see the fish follows in the daylight, it was interesting to see four to six actual fish following the lure.

My request for advice falls into two categories:

1) I'm looking for advice on times. What time will the fish start to be active around the dock lights and flats as the sun sets (or after)? I'll be in my kayak. Does it take some time for the fish to move to the lights or do they move pretty quickly once the sun sets?

2) Lure advice. I mainly fish artificial and rarely live bait. Not adverse to it. I usually catch Pinfish and use them for bait when I use live bait. What do you all use, particularly artificials? I threw the some Matrix Shad in Tiger Bait color in and around the light bloom and got a full pulls and one Trout on the boat. I have most of the other Matrix Shad colors but didn't use them that night. However, the remainder of the fish I caught were all caught on top water lures as the fish were pretty active on the surface chasing whatever they were chasing. Any recommendations on other surface or lures to use?

Due to some travels, I won't be out until mid-August or so. So, if you are interested in going for an all nighter on the water, let me know! I'm all about some night fishing mentorship.

Cheers


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Lots of times I get hit right as the light comes on, even though it's not fully dark yet. That is usually at the deeper docks. I'm not a late nighter, so I only give it another hour after that and go home. Artificials do fine, but my biggest was on a pinfish. Bigger fish tend to lurk out in the shadows.

Slack tide will kill the action unless you have a local wind driven current -as is often the case in the bays and sound. They can hit anytime at night other than that.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

SWAngler,

Thanks for the feedback. I'll probably look to start early and go from there.



SWAngler said:


> Lots of times I get hit right as the light comes on, even though it's not fully dark yet. That is usually at the deeper docks. I'm not a late nighter, so I only give it another hour after that and go home. Artificials do fine, but my biggest was on a pinfish. Bigger fish tend to lurk out in the shadows.
> 
> Slack tide will kill the action unless you have a local wind driven current -as is often the case in the bays and sound. They can hit anytime at night other than that.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

am getting ready to venture into the night myself from the yak..good topic ..i was def thinking topwater or live is the way to go..hopefully more people chime in..let me know if ya come to ft walton ever


----------

